# Lets See Your Ticket Stubs, Video Shots, Photos,Poster Ads & Audio Recordings From Concerts You've Attended



## Midnight Rider

My first entry.


----------



## jayoldschool

Somewhere I have a cassette of a Dylan show at the NAC. Smuggled the recorder in the top of my cast that I had for a broken ankle. A fight broke out a couple rows up from me, and GE Smith called out to Bob, pointed, they all just stepped back and jammed while the row was cleared out and we all moved up. You can hear my buddy yell "fight!" on the tape. I'll find it someday.


----------



## greco

Not my pics ... but I did attend.
Crystal Palace Garden Party 1973: Jeff Beck, Lou Reed, James Taylor,Backdoor .


----------



## DaddyDog

If @db62 chips in, you’re going to need a bigger database!


----------



## laristotle

I didn't keep any stubs, but my friend who accompanied me has three photo albums full of the concerts that we attended.
I do have these unused pair from a cancelled concert. Didn't want a refund, was hoping for a reschedule.
Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush were to be the opening act. Check out the price.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

The Watchmen at the Pyramid Cabaret (Winnipeg)





Wide Mouth Mason in Brandon MB





Sloan at the Pyramid Cabaret


----------



## Permanent Waves

The concert was as big as this ticket pic!


----------



## jb welder

Here's the previous thread on the subject, quite a few pics: Old concert tickets... got 'em?


----------



## db62

Thanks for the tip, @DaddyDog . Happy to add a few goodies. Last show of the Clash's 82 tour.


----------



## db62

Unfortunately the word "Muddy" didn't make the cut...


----------



## db62

A good streak in Montreal...


----------



## db62

...and the last tour with Keith Moon...


----------



## Guncho




----------



## keto

Guncho said:


>


By the time I saw them 8-10 years ago they were a lot less frenetic, more refined.


----------



## Guncho

keto said:


> By the time I saw them 8-10 years ago they were a lot less frenetic, more refined.


They have matured like a fine wine.


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> I didn't keep any stubs, but my friend who accompanied me has three photo albums full of the concerts that we attended.
> I do have these unused pair from a cancelled concert. Didn't want a refund, was hoping for a reschedule.
> Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush were to be the opening act. Check out the price.
> View attachment 362166


Kansas and FM&MH,...much more than the average bang for the buck,... fo sure! 

Saw Frank Marino & Mahogony Rush at my High School in the mid seventies,... a Hendrixy night without a doubt.
Here's what you may have missed in 1979,... he was right up there with the best of that era.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Wide Mouth Mason in Brandon MB


Man,... can that Shaun Verreault fucking sing! Powerful projecting vocalist with great pitch.
Reminds me of another Saskatchewan rocker,... Colin James.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Permanent Waves said:


> The concert was as big as this ticket pic!


NO CAMERAS/RECORDINGS,... Oh,... there is always a way around that, lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider

db62 said:


> Unfortunately the word "Muddy" didn't make the cut...
> 
> 
> View attachment 362202


Either did 'Downchild',


----------



## StratCat

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The Watchmen at the Pyramid Cabaret (Winnipeg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the pleasure to see The Watchman play the UMZOO bar at University of Manitoba just around the time McLaren Furnace Room was released. Great Canadian Band!


----------



## Mooh

Not sure why I never saved many stubs. Would be cool today to have '70s and '80s Rush, James Gang, Nash The Slash, David Wilcox, Zon, Moxy, The Spoons, Lighthouse, Crowbar, Mainline, Bruce Cockburn, Oscar Peterson, Liona Boyd...
Los Lobos opened for Neil Young.
The problem with playing in a regular working band is that it limits your ability to attend other music events, social gatherings, etc. So while my friends were seeing big venue acts I was playing some dive bar somewhere. Over time I developed a distaste for volume and big venues and so most of the memorable concerts I went to were small halls, bars, even house concerts.


----------



## tdotrob

db62 said:


> Thanks for the tip, @DaddyDog . Happy to add a few goodies. Last show of the Clash's 82 tour.
> View attachment 362201


Was it good?


----------



## Jimmy_D

1st concert - T Rex, April Wine, 3 Dog Night - CNE Labor Day 1973, a massive party with empty waxed paper 7Up drink containers burning as torches all night...

Last concert - Stones Steel Wheels, Living Color - Skydome Dec1989 - a "no smoking" concert???

Two best shows - 

Stones, New Barbarians, (a wasted John Belushi and Scruff Connors MC's) CNIB Benefit Oshawa 1st Show April 1979 - the party outside the Yonge Eglinton centre for the tickets weeks before (53 div cops everywhere and helpless to stop it because so many people and therefore mad and not nice) and the epic pre show party out front of the arena (complete with cops on the roof taking pictures of people through the clouds of smoke) were almost as good as the show.

JJ Cale Convocation Hall U of T '78-'79? (with my girlfriend's mother!!!)

Here's one of the few stubs I still have, I was visiting a friend who was studying there and while walking around the campus I'm seeing posters for the show that night, the rest is history.


----------



## laristotle

Jimmy_D said:


> Stones, New Barbarians, (a wasted John Belushi and Scruff Connors MC's) CNIB Benefit Oshawa


I was there too. Sat beside the exit ramp to the change rooms. During intermission, my buddy grabs my arm, 'c'mon!'
We hop over and at the end of the ramp was M!ck and John. We shot the shit with them for a few minutes.


----------



## Jimmy_D

db62 said:


> ...and the last tour with Keith Moon...
> 
> View attachment 362206


I was at the Gardens in Toronto for this one and remember from the opening note that Townsend and Keith Moon especially really put on a performance, we bought obstructed view Grey's and made our way right down to the floor, first time I ever saw a laser light show, tons of them on the stage, every single one green.



laristotle said:


> I was there too. Sat beside the exit ramp to the change rooms. During intermission, my buddy grabs my arm, 'c'mon!'
> We hop over and at the end of the ramp was M!ck and John. We shot the shit with them for a few minutes.


We sat to the right of the stage which turned out to be great because we were so close and also had a partial view of the antics going on in the front rows, I remember my girlfriend saying we should do just what you did and jump the rail, no idea why we didn't. 

Yes that was a great show and unbeknownst to me, I was at that time an exceptionally lucky guy, i had tickets to that show and the best girlfriend a guy could ask for, good times.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Stones July 15th 1972 ... Toronto Maple Leaf Gardens ... two shows that day, we attended the 4:30 or was it 5:30 PM Early show .... Keith had just rolled out of bed I'm told ... many eons ago when I was a young with a full head of hair


----------



## db62

tdotrob said:


> Was it good?


It was a great show - a combination of the energy associated with the end of a tour plus a fair bit of exhaustion. Went backstage afterwards and the exhaustion was palatable.


----------



## tdotrob

db62 said:


> It was a great show - a combination of the energy associated with the end of a tour plus a fair bit of exhaustion. Went backstage afterwards and the exhaustion was palatable.


That is super cool. Would be a dream show of mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Could not find the ticket stub for this concert which is really bumming be out,... however this is what I managed to take with me from that night. Definitely going to get this framed this year and hang on the studio wall,... yeah right, I've been saying this for 35 years.


----------



## nonreverb

Here's my contribution.


----------



## vokey design

The first real show for me was Foo Fighters in 1997 at Clutch Cargo's in Pontiac Michigan. They were touring "The Color and the Shape" at that time. Cost me $15 USD


----------



## mhammer

Unfortunately, many of the greatest concerts I ever attended were either free (hence no ticket stubs) or else occurred long before there were handy (and unobtrusive) means for recording them, and probably before I realized they were important events. I'm still pissed that I can't find my ticket stub for the Andre the Giant vs Don Leo Jonathan "match du siecle" at the Montreal Forum that I attended.

I'm constantly surprised by the uploaded concert recordings I find on Sugarmegs, that I had wanted to attend but didn't/couldn't. In some instances, the concerts showed up on the site mere days after having taken place.


----------



## Milkman

I, like many here had a scrapbook that I kept ticket stubs and other memorabilia in.

Sometime in the 80s while I was out on the road playing six nights and sometimes seven nights a week in clubs criss crossing mostly Ontario and the prairies, sometimes into Quebec, all of my possessions were destroyed in an apartment fire including the scrapbook, but also many personal documents, graduation diploma, birth cert, just everything.

I had left them stored with my roommate who sublet the space to someone else.That person came home drunk one night and left some oil in a pan on the stove which ignited and burned the place down.

So I have only my rather spotty memory to "look through".

Seems like I had a good time though.


----------



## fretboard

I've got a few things...

Jane's Addiction 2/27/12 Massey Hall, Toronto

The girl sitting beside me pre-show was approached by one of the roadies and asked if she'd like to be on stage at the start of the show. She says "No way am I giving up my front row seat." Roadie says "I love fans like you - you and your boy friend want to go say hi to the band instead?" I don't know this gal - but returned to my seat with this;










Perry's wife is the swinger in the rafters.


----------



## Guncho

Aw


fretboard said:


> I've got a few things...
> 
> Jane's Addiction 2/27/12 Massey Hall, Toronto
> 
> The girl sitting beside me pre-show was approached by one of the roadies and asked if she'd like to be on stage at the start of the show. She says "No way am I giving up my front row seat." Roadie says "I love fans like you - you and your boy friend want to go say hi to the band instead?" I don't know this gal - but returned to my seat with this;
> 
> View attachment 362833
> 
> 
> Perry's wife is the swinger in the rafters.
> 
> View attachment 362837
> 
> 
> View attachment 362839
> 
> 
> View attachment 362840
> 
> 
> View attachment 362841
> 
> 
> View attachment 362847


Awesome! How'd you get such get seats? I was there as well. Great show.


----------



## fretboard

Hey Guncho.

I had a Massey Hall membership in those days - their presale would have certainly been how I got the seats. 

It wasn't an ideal environment to try and take pics with pre-2012 technology. If you remember Perry serving wine to a few folks during the show, I was one of those.


----------



## Guncho

fretboard said:


> Hey Guncho.
> 
> I had a Massey Hall membership in those days - their presale would have certainly been how I got the seats.
> 
> It wasn't an ideal environment to try and take pics with pre-2012 technology. If you remember Perry serving wine to a few folks during the show, I was one of those.
> 
> View attachment 362848
> 
> 
> View attachment 362849
> 
> 
> View attachment 362850
> 
> 
> View attachment 362851


That's awesome. Massey Hall is my favourite place to see shows.
Joe Satriani
Santana
Joel Plaskett
Hawksley Workman
Janes Addiction
The Rheostatics

I'm probably forgetting some.


----------



## SWLABR

I lost all of mine in the divorce. Never entered my mind that they were all left behind 15yrs ago. So I guess I don't need or miss them much. 

Thanks @Mooh for posting yours. I was at this show too! 










Sad thing about today's (pre-COVID) concert experience is no tickets. You print them on your home computer. No one saves full sheets of bond paper. 

Boring!


----------



## Guncho

SWLABR said:


> I lost all of mine in the divorce. Never entered my mind that they were all left behind 15yrs ago. So I guess I don't need or miss them much.
> 
> Thanks @Mooh for posting yours. I was at this show too!
> 
> View attachment 362856
> 
> 
> Sad thing about today's (pre-COVID) concert experience is no tickets. You print them on your home computer. No one saves full sheets of bond paper.
> 
> Boring!


The printing the tickets on your home computer days are coming to an end. All mobile soon for many shows.


----------



## SWLABR

Guncho said:


> The printing the tickets on your home computer days are coming to an end. All mobile soon for many shows.


So a camera roll of screen shots to commemorate your concert experience?


----------



## Guncho

SWLABR said:


> So a camera roll of screen shots to commemorate your concert experience?


I personally don't keep stubs so doesn't matter to me really. Personally I'd rather have one song shot on my phone than a fading piece of paper.


----------



## fretboard

Pre-lockdown era at the ACC (Scotiabank Arena), you could get a printed Ticketmaster ticket for your seat at the Will Call windows after the show if it was a "paperless" event free of charge. 

Believe you just needed the credit card that made the ticket purchase.


----------



## Guncho

fretboard said:


> Pre-lockdown era at the ACC (Scotiabank Arena), you could get a printed Ticketmaster ticket for your seat at the Will Call windows after the show if it was a "paperless" event free of charge.
> 
> Believe you just needed the credit card that made the ticket purchase.
> 
> View attachment 362882


Don't count on that being an option for much longer. Paper tickets are an endangered species.


----------



## fretboard

Some Hip posters. Dan Aykroyd was the emcee and guest harmonica blower for the opening of the K-Rock show.











Some other famous folks were at this one...


----------



## High/Deaf

Paper didn't travel well, so no tix or posters. But a few of my stage passes survived.


----------



## fretboard

Anyone ever bring their own garbage bag and elastics to shows to protect any potential poster purchases??


----------



## fretboard




----------



## fretboard

The guitar pick upper left (it's actually signed by their bassist Darryl Jones on the other side) was flicked by Keith. Not my fault my buddy didn't grab it fast enough after it bounced off his forehead. 










Got seats on stage in '05. Had a drink with Janeane Garofalo backstage during the Beck set. 











Some pics from a couple '13 shows.


----------



## fretboard

I'm sure I did a review back in '13, but here's some of my Rush stuff from when a buddy and I were their guests at their RRHOF induction.

Who was the photographer for this poster? Ex-MLB pitcher and friend of the band, Randy Johnson... 



















View from our balcony at the London West Hollywood. TV chef Gordon Ramsey owns (owned back then?) the restaurant inside the hotel and was present for a band brunch one day. 










Nancy Wilson, Taylor Hawkins, Ann Wilson, Alex Lifeson, Dave Grohl, Chuck D, Neil Peart, Geddy Lee, John Fogerty, Gary Clark Jr, Darryl McDaniels, Tom Morello, Chris Cornell 




























My buddy and I show up a handful of times in the HBO movie of the night. It was very easy to locate ourselves when the folks in front of us unfurled their bedsheet sign...


----------



## Midnight Rider

RUSH ticket when they played my High School in 1974. Later that night the band showed up at the King George Hotel where a couple friends and I had a chance to shoot the breeze with them outside for a bit,... we were still underage at the time.


----------



## jb welder

With Edward Bear! Any TO folks know if Danny Marks is still playing around town?


----------



## Midnight Rider

A couple Stones concerts spaced 40 years apart,...tic-tock.

First one was the 'Tattoo You' tour in 1981 at the Pontiac Silverdome second show on December 1.I was right up against the plywood barrier almost dead centre thinking I was going to get crushed by the crowd behind me. I was hanging on for dear life trying not to get pushed out of my position. That venue had seating for 80,000 people with that night being sold out at near 75,000 with a floor capacity of 10,000,... insanity.I remember it being a general admission show and four of us had the green tickets. Before Santana took to the stage this group of girls approached us and asked if we would swap tickets with them for our seats. They had the red general admission floor tickets and said they were fearful of going to the main floor,... of course we said, hell yeah! Man, Santana was on fire that night and gave the Stones a good run for their money. Iggy Pop & The Stooges went on before Santana and were given a hard time by the audience with perpetual boo's for his entire set,... geesshh,... that Detroit City audience could be harsh back in the day.

I also remember watching Keith Richards get absolutely get stoned. Every time he got the chance while Mick was talking to the crowd he would go sit on the drum riser, spark up a joint and take a few drinks from his bottle of Jack Daniels. About halfway through the show he made his way down that walkway section of stage into the crowd and stood on the edge hovering eight feet over them while playing. He was so fucked up he almost lost his balance a couple times and fell into the audience. Mick noticed what was going on and sprinted over to him in mid-song, grabbed Keith by the back of his collar and dragged him back from the edge about 6 feet. I don't know how Keith could even manage to play the guitar,... but I guess he probably had been doing it that way for 25 years by that time, lol. Anyways, a Motor City Mad House indeed,... those were great times.

I can't find the damn ticket along with others I had in a photo album. I think it may have been lost in one of several moves I had made over the years but hoping one of my brothers or sisters have it laying around in a box in a basement or attic.

However I do have the tour badge they were handing out that night and the tickets to the Burl's Creek, Ontario concert they did in 2019. Also found videos on YouTube of Burl Creek and the console mix audio with pictures from the December 1,1981 show I attended along with news paper articles.


----------



## Midnight Rider

This is the closest any of us will get to a real Pink Floyd concert again,...real damn close. Have seen Brit Floyd three times and they never disappoint. I shot the following video with my iPhone on this particular night. The video is blurry for the first 18 seconds then snaps into focus and the second tune is a little bass distorted,... the sound engineer defiantly moved the fader up a few decibels or so.

I have another video of this band I will post which includes 'The Great Gig In The Sky' sang by vocalist member Ola Bienkowska. The first time I saw her perform this I had goose bumps from head to toes with every hair standing on end. Close your eyes and you swear it's Clare Torry. See samples of her work below.














Ola Bienkowska









Brit Floyd: Brit Floyd | The World's Greatest Pink Floyd Tribute Show


----------



## fretboard

Couple Pearl Jam posters - with a bonus Belle River reference...



















So my buddy and I are at night 2 of PJ in Toronto and we have seats in the penalty box. Cool seats in that we have access to the private lounge that is accessed through the official scorers entrance in the ACC. We head in during intermission like we belong and I see a guy I know from my hockey playing days standing with Chris Chelios. Someone I remember from playing against Belle River in my youth... 

From the Sandwich West 1983 Christmas tournament program;










Given the Belle River references, I'm sure a Seger 27th sell-out at Pine Knob poster wouldn't be out of place for the folks who recognize both names.










And a little something for the folks who may have seen the Stones at the Silverdome...


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> Couple Pearl Jam posters - with a bonus Belle River reference...
> 
> View attachment 364090
> 
> 
> View attachment 364091
> 
> 
> So my buddy and I are at night 2 of PJ in Toronto and we have seats in the penalty box. Cool seats in that we have access to the private lounge that is accessed through the official scorers entrance in the ACC. We head in during intermission like we belong and I see a guy I know from my hockey playing days standing with Chris Chelios. Someone I remember from playing against Belle River in my youth...
> 
> From the Sandwich West 1983 Christmas tournament program;
> 
> View attachment 364092
> 
> 
> Given the Belle River references, I'm sure a Seger 27th sell-out at Pine Knob poster wouldn't be out of place for the folks who recognize both names.
> 
> View attachment 364093
> 
> 
> And a little something for the folks who may have seen the Stones at the Silverdome...
> 
> View attachment 364094


Haha!,... I recognize everything in the last 3 pictures. WRIF 101 FM was the absolute top Detroit rock station in the area during the 70's hands down. Pine Knob (now DTE Energy Music Center) was and still is my favourite outdoor pavilion concert venue,... the pre-show tailgate parties were legendary and still present the last time there.

I do remember the Tie Domi playing his minor hockey with the Belle River Rink Rats and then for the Junior 'C' Belle River Canadiens. I think this would have been in the early 1980's and was a force to be reckoned with back then.

Things would really get interesting sometimes if Tie and his brother Dash, as he was known, showed up at the bar 'Coopers' in Belle River or the 'Alexander' (if remember correctly) just down the road in Emeryville. Yeah,... you didn't want to get on the wrong side of them,... things would get broken, lol. I also remember the 'Swingland' being a very happening place too,... right across the street from the once 'Chosen Few' biker clubhouse,... went in their with a member of the club that I worked with on a construction site,... once was enough, lol.


----------



## undermystone

here are the ones I still have, not that were that many to begin with. I have seen a lot of shows in clubs were they stamp your hand..so picture a smudge lol .I saw Ronnie Earl and the Broadcasters seems like 6 times in a year and half at Sully's in Dearborn (?)
Keith Richard and the Xpensive Wino's @ Fox Theatre Detroit was probably my favorite of them all..
first row balcony..birthday gift from someone very close because she is great and knew what a fan I am.










found the pick Ronnie threw to me at one show


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Midnight Rider

undermystone said:


> here are the ones I still have, not that were that many to begin with. I have seen a lot of shows in clubs were they stamp your hand..so picture a smudge lol .I saw Ronnie Earl and the Broadcasters seems like 6 times in a year and half at Sully's in Dearborn (?)
> Keith Richard and the Xpensive Wino's @ Fox Theatre Detroit was probably my favorite of them all..
> first row balcony..birthday gift from someone very close because she is great and knew what a fan I am.
> 
> View attachment 365308


Loved The Fox Theatre in Detroit,... an iconic venue. Saw 'The Who' there in 1976. Fanny's Starlight Lounge, Steeples, Bronson's, Embassy, Peppermints, Dannys Canadian Club, Rendezvous. Morocco, etc., were all great live band venues in Windsor during the 60's and 70's. We played many of those bars during the 70's and it was an absolute gas,... then the disco era hit and,... well, you know the rest of that sad story, lol.

Great ticket stubs that bringing back many great memories of the music scene that existed on both sides of the border.

Also, in 2003 I saw Koko Taylor at the Windsor Blues Festival,... dynamite!

















Elmwood Hotel had great acts come through their doors such as Ella Fitzgerald, Sammy Davis Jr., Ray Charles, etc..


----------



## undermystone

eesh.. in the 80's , the el morroco if the same one was a horrible dumpy strip club on wyandotte lol peppermints was also a strip club I think. Fanny's Starlight Lounge..the only one I knew of was this one.. short lived club on Pitt..I think above a restaurant.. I remember climbing stairs.
I saw Big Sugar play a gig touring his first album there, we sat on folding chairs if I recall, up close and intimate..so intimate..one guy was gettin a bit sauced and fairly loudly says.."geez I think guy likes trains" after he did goodbye train lol funny stuff in life you gotta love. Mr Johnson was using a fender reverb I think.. I know it was a small combo.
and here's a shot of the show bills I got from the Ronnie Earl show when I got the pick, I was luck there were two in good condition.


----------



## Midnight Rider

undermystone said:


> eesh.. in the 80's , the el morroco if the same one was a horrible dumpy strip club on wyandotte lol peppermints was also a strip club I think. Fanny's Starlight Lounge..the only one I knew of was this one.. short lived club on Pitt..I think above a restaurant.. I remember climbing stairs.
> I saw Big Sugar play a gig touring his first album there, we sat on folding chairs if I recall, up close and intimate..so intimate..one guy was gettin a bit sauced and fairly loudly says.."geez I think guy likes trains" after he did goodbye train lol funny stuff in life you gotta love. Mr Johnson was using a fender reverb I think.. I know it was a small combo.
> and here's a shot of the show bills I got from the Ronnie Earl show when I got the pick, I was luck there were two in good condition.
> 
> View attachment 365447


Yes, the El Morocco,... that's the place I was thinking of. Played there in the mid-70's. Wasn't much of a gem back then either, but it held a good rowdy rock'n crowd Wednesday to Saturday. Sounds like it took an even worse turn for the worse, lol. I remember Peppermints being a fairly new bar back in the day and was always live entertainment,... until Disco turned to a dance club,... then as you say, went to the strippers.

The people of Windsor know how to rock a joint,... a work hard play hard blue collar town. Having Detroit across the river also has it's influence,... a great rock n' roll one-two punch. While living there in my youth the CKLW AM radio station would play all that great Motown and 60's rock music on regular rotation. I still have the CKLW Solid Gold double album of hits from that era. Just spun it about 3 months ago while going through the vinyl collection.

Those are great show bills of Ronnie Earl,... never had the chance to see him live but I dig his music.


----------



## Adcandour

This was a long day. TBH, I don't like concerts and always want to go home midway (Kiss, Ozzy, White Zombie, Ramones - doesn't matter). Next to being forced to going to Celine Dion and Cyndi f'n Lauper, this was up there as brutal for me. The things you have to do when your wife finally breaks you. Oh, and the menu (that Paul chose) was fucking vegan shit.


----------



## undermystone

this isn't food ..this is what food eats! lol 
and holy wow you do some cool VIP type stuf, very cool pictures and experiences.. cindi f'n lauper though ,you have my sympaties too lol


----------



## undermystone

Those are great show bills of Ronnie Earl,... never had the chance to see him live but I dig his music.
[/QUOTE]

CKLW has some interesting music history, anyone unfamiliar with the station might find it interesting, more influential than I knew in some major acts careers like Elton John and others i can't think of right now


----------



## undermystone

fretboard said:


> The guitar pick upper left (it's actually signed by their bassist Darryl Jones on the other side) was flicked by Keith. Not my fault my buddy didn't grab it fast enough after it bounced off his forehead.
> 
> View attachment 363766
> 
> 
> Got seats on stage in '05. Had a drink with Janeane Garofalo backstage during the Beck set.
> 
> View attachment 363767
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics from a couple '13 shows.
> 
> View attachment 363772
> 
> 
> View attachment 363773
> 
> 
> View attachment 363774
> 
> 
> View attachment 363775


very jealous


----------



## Midnight Rider

Adcandour said:


> This was a long day. TBH, I don't like concerts and always want to go home midway (Kiss, Ozzy, White Zombie, Ramones - doesn't matter). Next to being forced to going to Celine Dion and Cyndi f'n Lauper, this was up there as brutal for me. The things you have to do when your wife finally breaks you. Oh, and the menu (that Paul chose) was fucking vegan shit.
> 
> View attachment 365467


I was eating hotdogs in the serf sections,lol. How was the pudding,... was it Figgy Pudding?


----------



## Sneaky

Adcandour said:


> This was a long day. TBH, I don't like concerts and always want to go home midway (Kiss, Ozzy, White Zombie, Ramones - doesn't matter). Next to being forced to going to Celine Dion and Cyndi f'n Lauper, this was up there as brutal for me. The things you have to do when your wife finally breaks you. Oh, and the menu (that Paul chose) was fucking vegan shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365469


----------



## fretboard

And for the local Windsor/Detroit crowd...


----------



## fretboard




----------



## Sneaky

fretboard said:


> View attachment 365628
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365629


I want to hear about the backstage pass for the Dead.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> And for the local Windsor/Detroit crowd...
> 
> 
> View attachment 365609
> 
> 
> View attachment 365610
> 
> 
> View attachment 365611


Awesome collection!,... most of my youth is behind those three framings, lol.
The height one of the most iconic music eras and rock n' roll cities.


----------



## terminalvertigo




----------



## Midnight Rider

terminalvertigo said:


> View attachment 365653


Well,... looks like you hit just about every major venue in the Windsor & Detroit area. I was very impressed with the 'Caesars Windsor' venue. Just the right size and the acoustics were great. Saw Santana there in 2016 and ZZ Top in 2015. Have some good video of Santana that I'll post up.


----------



## fretboard

Here's some backstory on that Grateful Dead backstage pass, Sneaky;

That one is a generic backstage pass that was included in the early 90's Grateful Dead VHS release, Backstage Pass. 

If you want to see my personal collection of GD backstage passes from actual shows I attended, you can see a few of them around a Pearl Jam poster in this thread - or I have them like this...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I was backstage at a Bob Weir show at Massey Hall in 2003. No pics of the actual backstage scene because, well, yeah... but here's a couple I took sidestage while hanging out.




















Buckeye Lake, Hebron, OH 7/29/94
Grateful Dead with Traffic opening. 

I'm sure most will remember that the '94 Grateful Dead summer tour was pushed back due to the World Cup being in the US. I took this pic of the parking field when we got settled in. It never occurred to me that I don't see a single light strung up. Turn left at the big white tent roof off on the horizon and the gates are still a mile away. All this to say - the show was over around 11:15pm, we found the car closer to 3am... 





























Winwood on guitar for Dear Mr. Fantasy.


----------



## fretboard

This one used to freak out my kids...


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> View attachment 365747
> 
> 
> This one used to freak out my kids...


An amazing collection of exquisite music paraphernalia,... keep them coming.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Some 'Colin James' stuff from over the years.









Some video from my iPhone.














iPhone video from this show. Kim Mitchell opened up the night.





























Had a chance to chat with Colin after the show and get my ticket signed.


----------



## fretboard

Sometimes my kids would try and convince me there's more to music than the Grateful Dead. Kids these days...

A color variation of the Waters poster earlier in the thread.






















































And some more WRIF stickers.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> Sometimes my kids would try and convince me there's more to music than the Grateful Dead. Kids these days...
> And some more WRIF stickers.
> 
> View attachment 366069
> 
> 
> View attachment 366070
> 
> 
> View attachment 366071


Kids these days,... how dare they. Do you have a separate building or museum where you house your magnificent collection? ,lol.
The WRIF 101 FM stickers are the soundtrack of my youth and present day life,... got any extra Allman Brothers Band or Doobie Brothers laying around?, lol.

I remember having some of these stickers but have no idea what became of them during many moves over the years.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Windsor & London Bluesfest. 








Backstage with guitarist 'Dangerous' Dan Toler (Dickey Betts & Great Southern, Allman Brothers Band). My brother-in-law and I spent some time with him and he was gracious enough to sign my guitar,... and show us the proper way to play the ABB tune 'Jessica'.


----------



## fretboard

Looks like this '12 Springsteen from Copps Coliseum is the last framed poster I have found.










Any Them Crooked Vultures fans?










Not the ticket I used to get into the show, but a cool memento from a show I did go to. Sadly, the "snow storm of the century" that rolled through Ohio and most of the east coast that weekend cancelled the Richfield show the night before. So relieved when we found out the Sunday show was on...










Action shot from the drive to our hotel. 






















3/14/93 Richfield Coliseum


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> Any Them Crooked Vultures fans?
> 
> View attachment 367689


I hear Dave wants to get Them Crooked Vultures back in the studio for another album. They have that guy in the band that's not too bad on the bass,... I think he played in some band that goes buy the name of a Led Zeppelin,... or something like that, lol.

Bruce looks like he's 14 years old in the poster picture. You know someone his a hardcore GD fan when they travel through an Ohio snowstorm for 3 or so hours.

What model PRS are you slinging that is shown in the picture with the 'Land of The Giants' Grateful Dead ticket?


----------



## fretboard

I tried to send you a pm Midnight Rider regarding some WRIF stickers. 

As for the headstock, it's from a PRS Studio. I got the truss rod cover signed by Mr. Smith at a demo he did at the Guitar Shop in Port Credit. At least one other member of the forum was there as well that night.











Lets go back to May of 2013 and revisit Motley Crue in Oshawa (shout out to Big Wreck as openers) - specifically during the power ballad Home Sweet Home.

Set the mood, Mr. Lee.









Wait a sec - what the hell is he doing??










Spinning drummer time!!










Now what the hell is he doing?? He's coming right this way.










Stop it dude, you're making me uncomfortable... 









Going to guess a Kickstart My Heart encore starting to wrap up??


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> I tried to send you a pm Midnight Rider regarding some WRIF stickers.
> 
> As for the headstock, it's from a PRS Studio. I got the truss rod cover signed by Mr. Smith at a demo he did at the Guitar Shop in Port Credit. At least one other member of the forum was there as well that night.
> 
> View attachment 368079


Great pics as usual,... front row when it counts.
Beautiful colour and flame on that PRS Studio,... Aquamarine? Is it the 2011 or the newer release? Love the sound of those Narrowfield pickups,... very versatile instrument.

Makes my 2001 PRS 22 look plain Jane,...lol.

I'll check for the PM you sent.


----------



## fretboard

Great looking 22 - reminds me of seeing Dickie with the ABB in the 90's. Mine is a 2012 and one of the Painter's Choice one-off colours they offered that year. Hangtag says it is Reverse Dragon's Breath. 

I'm not always a front row fan - the Crue tix were a gift from a friend that worked for Rush/SRO/Anthem at the time and who had one of their artists also on the bill that night. We went for the Wreck, stayed for the Crue... 

And I am selective. Here's the one pic I took from my last Toronto Hip show from the seat I was able to acquire from TM. No need to toss this pic up on a guitar forum.










(I hadn't been upper level rear stage at a show since the Grateful Dead played the Palace of Auburn Hills in June '93) 

Here's some Hip shots I would post on here, from April 2015 in Oshawa. These tix I got through their fanclub presale. 




























And lets toss in a random pic from Chris Cornell at Massey Hall in Oct, 2015.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> View attachment 368142


Definitely 'Fifty-Mission Cap',... great shot fretboard.


----------



## Midnight Rider

A Couple from 'YES' concerts,... no luck finding the stubs from 1970's shows in Detroit, Michigan, .








Video from the Massey Hall show.
Yes - Video - 1999-12-04 - Massey Hall - Toronto (in_halen) : Yes : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive









First time seeing 'Dream Theatre' ,... the perfect opener for 'YES'. I have the 'YES' portion of the audio from this concert that a friend had recorded on a small digital stereo unit. Laying around somewhere in the house and when I find it will post a link to the upload site.


----------



## fretboard

Gov't Mule
10/27/09 Queen Elizabeth Theatre, Toronto, ON














































And just to mix things up a pinch, Dave Grohl & Geddy's moms backstage at the Molson Amphitheatre (maybe 2015??) for a Foos show.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> Gov't Mule
> 10/27/09 Queen Elizabeth Theatre, Toronto, ON
> 
> View attachment 372796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to mix things up a pinch, Dave Grohl & Geddy's moms backstage at the Molson Amphitheatre (maybe 2015??) for a Foos show.


Fantastic photos as usual fretboard,... Warren Haynes has always been one of my favourites,... the man can do it all and he fit like a glove when joining The Allman Brothers Band. Hopefully he and Dickey Betts decide to do join forces again somewhere down the line and tour once more for ABB and Gov't Mule fans.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Saw the Doobie Brothers for the 27th time during my life on June 30th in London, Ontario at the Budweiser Gardens. Went big on the ticket which put me dead centre in the front row,... worth every penny. The boys can still deliver a top shelf performance with great energy, vocal harmonies and instrument perfection. May be heading to Pine Knob Music Theatre in Clarkston. Michigan for the show on July 4th,... can never get enough of this band in concert.
Managed to take some decent photos.


----------



## Midnight Rider

The Setlist.


----------

